# MildredM - 10,000 Posts! ....... Where is she now?



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM - 10,000 Posts! ........... Where is she now?

Am I alone in being somewhat concerned about MildredM ?

To my knowledge, there have been no forum posts by our prolific posting, grinder hoarding, bar towel embroidering, head of entertainment for at least the last ten minutes!

Surely she's not calling it quits and retiring at 10,000 ?

Maybe she's decided she's got the badge and worn the teeshirt and that's it?









Lets hope everybody's favourite forum aunty is ok and is just taking a quiet moment out to cuddle a guinea pig and take a deep breath before pressing on towards 20,000.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Latest sighting.........


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL and LOL some more!!!!!!!!!

Awwww @Snakehips you've made my day!! Nay! My WEEK!!!!! LOVE it - the vid AND the singing, what a star and a good sport too









I wasn't going to mention it but I can't help myself. My bum!! Does it look big in this?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just for the record (and never, ever, ever again . . . )


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but I can't help myself. My bum!! Does it look big in this?


Yep !!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Just for the record (and never, ever, ever again . . . )


Ok - that was impressive!


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

tohenk2 said:


> Ok - that was impressive!


Agree.

I could not have the mask on, be wearing my glasses, following written instruction, and still make nothing as good as this!!

Haha - great video!


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Who needs eyes? What do you get for the woman who has everything? - a braille thermometer for her milk jug!

(I was willing you to pour the milk over the side onto the draining board. And then you go and do a perfect rosetta.)

Class act!!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats @MildredM !


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Just for the record (and never, ever, ever again . . . )


That's just crazy mad impressive - I kind of thought, OK with some practice you can pass along to maybe pulling the shot, but then frothing the milk, pouring it and the art! Well . . . that's off the scale


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Belt still fit?









A serious note touched on above....makes you think rather soberly about those who are not sighted?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Due to unauthorised use of the 10000 Club Badge, from the moment @MildredM posts again she will find herself banned for a period of 1 week

To remind you of the perpetrator we present to you Exhibit A










We, as an entire community, (well, those already in the 10000 Club) had hoped that Mildred's 9,999th post would have been her last

There is absolutely no place for fun, humour, singing or indeed any form of frivolity. As a member of this elite club, to admit Mildred would violate the code of conduct.

A humble apology (only from @MildredM) in a major national tabloid (or TV show of your choice - other than Peppa Pig) will be accepted

In lieu of this, a hefty bribe (in beans or cash - in any denomination) will be accepted, and the real 10000 Club Badge can be assigned

Your move MildredM


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Did someone say @Glenn had posted? Can't see a thing with this pesky blindfold on









Just a coffee slurping minute. I think you'll find the image that has caused so much outrage was created by a 3rd party, some low-down Snake-in-the-grass. His apology will doubtless be forthcoming in due course once he's stopped recounting his numerous 'Like' for his video.

On a serious note, I would just like to thank all the fun-loving forum members for making CFUK such a great and informative place to hang out.

So now can can I have my badge? Please. Thank you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Did someone say @Glenn had posted? Can't see a thing with this pesky blindfold on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you MM. As far as I can see, even the 2k badge is nothing but an illusion. 

It's gotta be even more grueling since you reached this milestone a while ago before a whole thread was deleted cheating you of your relentless posting!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I'm with you MM. As far as I can see, even the 2k badge is nothing but an illusion.


Bloomin' heck - I hadn't spotted your missing badge. It's a rum do all round!



> It's gotta be even more grueling since you reached this milestone a while ago before a whole thread was deleted cheating you of your relentless posting!


That was wild, in my garden, I think


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you pair happy now ^^^^ ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@ashcroc ^^^^^^^ LOOK!!!!!!! Whooop!!!!!!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

All done without a safety net and no mention of the H&S aspect, children please don't try this at home.

Well done 'M', trust the little people will get in on the act shortly..........







.

Jon.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats Mildred! And hats off to @Snakehips. I am seriously impressed! Who did you rope in to do the vocals for you?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Glenn Thank you for my lovely gold 10,000 Club Badge.

Thanks everyone for the congrats and for the warm welcome to this exclusive club. I will do my very best to be a thorn in your side (although I may not have much time due to having been head-hunted by a music forum.)

Thank you @Snakehips for inspiring you to ever greater heights of ingenious creativity (still think my bum looks big in that)! If I can negotiate a fee I am sure the music forum will take your video too









And thank you to all the CFUK LAC contestants - the competition, banter and sportsmanship has been brilliant (and probably helped me gain another 1000 posts into the bargain)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> ..although I may not have much time due to having been head-hunted by a music forum..


..God help them...


----------



## moots (Nov 24, 2013)

Very impressive . On a good day I can manage to do this - minus the latte art _and_ blindfold 

It's brilliant watching other people's workflow. I've not come across the automated tamping device 

The song - hahaha, got to love this forum's banter


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Congrats Mildred! And hats off to @Snakehips. I am seriously impressed! Who did you rope in to do the vocals for you?


 @Deeez Nuuutz Thank you. Thank you... thank...... thank you....... thank you!

You have no idea how refreshing it is to have someone see through all the hype and adoration associated with some scatty woman with a scarf over her eyes, fumbling around her kitchen making a cup of coffee..... and recognise where the true talent lies in this thread. I don't know why but oftentimes, praise and encouragement for creative types, like myself, is thin on the ground. However, we are not driven by a craving for praise and encouragement.......... no, we want money! If you really liked it then please send me a cheque! I will PM you.

As to the vocalist roped in on this occasion....... it was my granddaughter, aged 12 years 11months. Not a singer in any way shape or form but she was all we could afford. Originally, she acted out the role of the customer and was superb, really, really funny. But in the end she decided she did not want to have herself posted on the internet, albeit only for half a dozen geeks on a coffee forum, with whipped cream on her nose. So I had to either come up with another visual or ditch months of work, writing lyrics and engineering sound tracks etc etc.

So there you have it !

Thanks once again for your interest and encouragement.

You could be the start of my cult following! I think that's the right terminology?

Do let me know if you would like to be pointed in the direction of my recent back catalogue........ in fact I'm not really sure why there isn't a sticky thread dedicated to my work?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Tch, not a proper latte at all.

Where were the sprinkles, syrup, bits of marshmallow etc. that go to make a real latte?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I will do my very best to be a thorn in your side (although I may not have much time due to having been head-hunted by a music forum.)


.

Doubt it will take long for you to make a giant foot print in that forum 'M'..... You could start with Cusical Moffee,







.

Jon.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

After watching DareDevil on Netflix and for those who don't know- A fighting superhero who is blind, MildredM would be perfect as a Barista superhero ridding the world of bad coffee. You have to work on your speed tho, a bit slow love


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Mildred and Snakehips, truly you put the barmy in community :-D


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Totally missed this thread  congrats M for getting to 10k (again) and for snakehips for embedding that song into my head haha


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Batian said:


> Belt still fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does. As my mum aged her sight worsened until she lost it altogether. It frustrated her so much. Maybe being born blind would be 'easier', I don't know. But to imagine not to be able to see just about breaks my heart.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Come on then @MildredM when will this be on the postie thread?









https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-artisan-600ml-gooseneck-variable-temperature-kettle-iridescent.html


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> Come on then @MildredM when will this be on the postie thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! Just NO - anyway, you first!!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Awoke @ 5-30am today with old wiggle hipsters tune rattling around within the old grey whistle test matter of life. Arghh. Need to seriously think about continuing or not here as this may be the indication that not all is well in my tiny world and some timeout may be required, solitude, solace and coffee. there again it is a ripper of a tune


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

********** said:


> Awoke @ 5-30am today with old wiggle hipsters tune rattling around within the old grey whistle test matter of life. Arghh. Need to seriously think about continuing or not here as this may be the indication that not all is well in my tiny world and some timeout may be required, solitude, solace and coffee. there again it is a ripper of a tune


Welcome to my world















flipping Snake ear-worm!!!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I laughed so much at this! (Guinea) pigs will fly before the entertainment value drains from this forum!

I'm not having much fun at the moment as my business is getting unsustainable and finding another livelihood at 50 is no joke. Weirdly, while I was trying to type "entertainment" in the above, my phone substituted "E61 Breadwinner" in its place! Could it be a sign?

Then Addison it does suggests sold Peru stupid things with autocorrect so many not the greatest Oracle to base life decisions on... I thin the scone passage prunes my pointy.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I laughed so much at this! (Guinea) pigs will fly before the entertainment value drains from this forum!
> 
> I'm not having much fun at the moment as my business is getting unsustainable and finding another livelihood at 50 is no joke. Weirdly, while I was trying to type "entertainment" in the above, my phone substituted "E61 Breadwinner" in its place! Could it be a sign?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this @hotmetal, hope things turn around.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I laughed so much at this! (Guinea) pigs will fly before the entertainment value drains from this forum!
> 
> I'm not having much fun at the moment as my business is getting unsustainable and finding another livelihood at 50 is no joke. Weirdly, while I was trying to type "entertainment" in the above, my phone substituted "E61 Breadwinner" in its place! Could it be a sign?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a good laugh 

Does a career as a barista beckon? Ian's job finished after 36 years when he was 55 and it has been a rum old time for him trying to find something that suits his skills. It isn't easy. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers M. Well I did do a double-take as "E61 Breadwinner" arrived on the screen! Freaky. And then I thought "I wonder?" I'm not sure I could actually earn enough as a barista for someone else to get by, and I don't consider myself enough of an expert or entrepreneur to set up shop on my own. Confidence is a bit low just now. I think I'd enjoy it, but then you don't know till you actually meet the public!!! But thank you anyway! 

Sorry for the totally random thread hijack! Pesky technology!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Cheers M. Well I did do a double-take as "E61 Breadwinner" arrived on the screen! Freaky. And then I thought "I wonder?" I'm not sure I could actually earn enough as a barista for someone else to get by, and I don't consider myself enough of an expert or entrepreneur to set up shop on my own. Confidence is a bit low just now. I think I'd enjoy it, but then you don't know till you actually meet the public!!! But thank you anyway!
> 
> Sorry for the totally random thread hijack! Pesky technology!
> 
> ...


My limited experience of dealing with the public has put me off for life!!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I laughed so much at this! (Guinea) pigs will fly before the entertainment value drains from this forum!
> 
> I'm not having much fun at the moment as my business is getting unsustainable and finding another livelihood at 50 is no joke. Weirdly, while I was trying to type "entertainment" in the above, my phone substituted "E61 Breadwinner" in its place! Could it be a sign?
> 
> ...


 @hotmetal I'm so very pleased to hear that it amused you, especially at a time when it sounds as if you could do with something to brighten your day.

I too hope that before very long, you find a satisfactory alternative work situation. Stay positive!

BTW I'm very often amused by your wit and words!

Also I know that you are no stranger to song parody.

So, just so's you know...... don't go eyeing up my job as Mildred's left hand man / forum pi!!*ck !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone noticed how posessive that @Snakehips is becoming


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So possessive he'll be spelling it Snakehip's soon...

OMG did I really just do an apostrophe joke...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> So possessive he'll be spelling it Snakehip's soon...
> 
> OMG did I really just do an apostrophe joke...
> 
> ...


Ok... the job's yours if you want it !

I'm not sure I have any more to give.... so I was planning to retire at Christmas anyway.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

B-b- but I can't sing, or make videos. If we all send you free coffee* will you stay?

* may contain traces of Rombouts.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> B-b- but I can't sing, or make videos.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Perfect !!! Can you start next Tuesday ?


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Just for the record (and never, ever, ever again . . . )


Surely the most impressive bit was getting the portafilter locked in to the group first time - takes me several attempts without a blindfold!


----------

